Ask HN: Alternative to Crunchbase Pro ($360/year)? - kashfi
======
golem14
What's the use case you're after ?

~~~
kashfi
Hi, thanks for asking.

CS major, just trying to keep tabs on Startups--probably not going to get
FAANG, so I'd like to know the players in the Startup scene.

I want the news on what companies are doing; what startups are getting
fundings. Plus that database of startups.

That sort of thing.

~~~
golem14
I find crunchbase, owler, linkedin etc overpriced, and they don't really have
that great data especially on emerging startups - there's few hard data points
they have, and some bias towards companies who volunteer their data (or
investors who do).

If you can narrow down your focus, you can manually download some stuff from
crunchbase etc for free.

If that's not enough, it's a good exercise to scrape them. It's not trivial as
they are trying to prevent scraping with quite sophisticated techniques. But,
since you are a CS major, I think you can figure out ways around it,
especially if you are careful and not greedy trying to make copies of
everything they have very quickly.

I also think there is some value in looking at the edgar database, I believe
some filings are for privately held companies (such as Form D ?)

Anyway, do tell if you find better answers!

~~~
kashfi
"If that's not enough, it's a good exercise to scrape them." I like this idea.

I appreciate you for taking the time to reply and point me in a direction.
Thank you.

